# Correct height of tamper in basket?



## Karlos69 (Oct 24, 2019)

Is there a correct height of the tamper in a compressed basket of grinds that one should aim for?

I have noticed that if I dose too much coffee it's difficult to get the portafilter to swing into position.

So I was wondering if the sloped edge of the tamper should end up around same height as the top of the basket?


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

If you do a search in the forum you'll find a number of posts/topics on this.

In short, no you shouldn't be judging from the temper at first, only as a reminder for later.

Fill your portafilter, compact it, place a penny on top of compacted puck, and lock in the machine. Remove again, and see if the penny has left a mark on your puck. If it has, you have too much coffee in there.


----------



## Karlos69 (Oct 24, 2019)

ArisP said:


> If you do a search in the forum you'll find a number of posts/topics on this.
> 
> In short, no you shouldn't be judging from the temper at first, only as a reminder for later.
> 
> Fill your portafilter, compact it, place a penny on top of compacted puck, and lock in the machine. Remove again, and see if the penny has left a mark on your puck. If it has, you have too much coffee in there.


 Great, thank you.


----------

